# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  China Aquatic Scene - Hong Kong

## FC

I will be posting the photos of aquatic shops in Hong kong when I find time for it. So, stay tuned!

----------


## Asgard

I will..wait for pictures...

----------


## blue33

Hurrrrry..... up please! Dont keep us waiting!  :Grin:

----------


## lucasjiang

hope u did go to the fish street there. is is really a place that is not to be missed. they have all sorts of stuff, from star tortoises and iguanas to jumping spiders and cockroaches. they also stock stuff like newts, PNT, and all sorts of turtles. also many types of shrimps and snails.

----------


## blue33

How about equipment stuff, lighting, trimming tools and so on...  :Grin:  or only faunas.  :Confused:

----------


## vinz

If you can include addresses and other information, we can add them to our LFS list.

----------


## lucasjiang

> How about equipment stuff, lighting, trimming tools and so on...  or only faunas.


normally i dont pay attention to equipment. but with 50+ shops over there, confirm have a lot of stuff.

----------


## FC

Below are some overview. Later, I will post about equipment that are not found (or I have not seen) in Singapore.

There about 50 or more shops packed side-by-side in this street. Now, that's the real dedicated aquatic street!

















This large pack of Amano soil listed at HK$120 or S$24. Is this good price?








*How to get there?*
It is in Kowloon District. Go to MTR station "Prince Edward" Exit B2. This will bring you to the starting and north most of the Tung Choi street.
Tips: At the end and south most of the street, you will be greeted with arrays of handphone shops selling at good bargain. Walk few steps further south, there starts the worth visiting Lady's Market.

*Best season?*
Mid Nov ~ end Jan when the weather is dry and cooling.

*How long will the place keep you entertained?*
The opening hours is 10am~10pm. For me, it can easily keep me happy for at least half a day. And if I need buy something, it would be full day.

----------


## blue33

Great pictures taken!  :Well done:  Somehow different from others pictures shown here previously by others. Now i'm waiting for the hardware part.  :Grin:  I'm going soon end of this month, really looking forward now.  :Laughing:  Thanks for sharing Feddy. More pictures please...  :Smile:  Last picture the planted tank, the lighting is it Metal Halide? Is their voltage use same as Singapore?

----------


## FC

There are lots to see and I was having limited time to do so. I cannot remember but most shops with nice tanks go with MH light.

The infrastructure is very similar to Singapore as both were British colonies before. The voltage, plug/socket and the street system are the same.

----------


## WiNd08

too bad when i was in hongkong early this year i wasn't even thinking of starting a planted tank.. if not i'll surely be there go get some stuff!

i remember seeing some nice discus pair for only 98HKD which is less than $20SGD!!! :Shocked:

----------


## newtank

Pict 3,4 and 5 shows that even with limited space, one can do a very neat presentation of products. Singapore lfs got to learn from them

----------


## zoombee

seems quite stressful for the fish to be in the bag the whole day...

----------


## cbph

Went there end Nov 08 and saw one big tank very nice. It's decorated with beautiful rock and with mini pelia stick to the side of the wall. Look like the famous Gui Lin in China. I think they got a prize with this landscape. Too bad I did take a photo of it.

----------


## FC

I guess you are refering to this.

----------


## FC

These MH lamps should be great for small tanks.


This UV lamp has water pump built in. Simply submerge it and turn on.


The tank cum regulator are high in quality and very reasonably priced.


I guess this is for marine use only


Fresh liver for discus

----------


## bossteck

Freddy, 

Looking forward to seeing more photos.  :Smile:  
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## blue33

Wow really any eye opening scene. Will be visiting HK soon.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## Augustine_81

Thanks for the info and pics!!

----------


## illumnae

Cool, less than 2 weeks and I'll be there!

----------


## torque6

Very nice, wonder how the owner managed to trimm his rotala sp green into the roundish ball !!

----------


## Paolo707

Very beautiful store...this shop has any website ?

Paolo

----------


## FC

Hi tourque6,

The balled shape can be created over a few top trimmings where plants' stems multiply in side branches. You are right, it is not easy, the plants need to be kept in top conditions to make it there.

Paolo707,
I guess some of the shops must have website although I suspect there will only be a handful because these owners are rather traditional in their business dealing behaviour.
Perhaps you can search with "hong kong goldfish market" like these congragate of shops are called.

For your information, in some part of China, if you are looking for aquatic shops, you got to ask for "Flower Bird market" or "Goldfish market". It is their tradition to gather shops for flower, bird and aquatic in single location.

----------


## Kampfer

wow..looking at the pics...could spent the whole day there and still not enough time to browse!

----------


## Paolo707

> Paolo707,
> I guess some of the shops must have website although I suspect there will only be a handful because these owners are rather traditional in their business dealing behaviour.
> Perhaps you can search with "hong kong goldfish market" like these congragate of shops are called.
> 
> For your information, in some part of China, if you are looking for aquatic shops, you got to ask for "Flower Bird market" or "Goldfish market". It is their tradition to gather shops for flower, bird and aquatic in single location.


Thanks for info,I will check

Paolo

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Does anyone know of any shop in Singapore selling that mini MH light?

----------


## FC

The way to Goldfish Market (and Ladies' Market).


Another nice tank there.

----------


## Shadow

> Does anyone know of any shop in Singapore selling that mini MH light?


saw that at NA

----------


## chingkt

> The way to Goldfish Market (and Ladies' Market).
> 
> 
> Another nice tank there.


Thanks for that great pic to the location. I actually is planning to go Hong Kong this coming June holiday. Will put them into my plan.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Xianghao

i recently went to hongkong to and paid the street a visit. I shall try to upload some pics i took when i have time..

----------


## Zenislev

Cool pictures bro, think i'll be there again latest by april or may....really miss those shops.

----------


## Xianghao

> I guess you are refering to this.


wow :Shocked: .. this aquascape looks like little guilin..

----------


## FC

> Does anyone know of any shop in Singapore selling that mini MH light?


I saw this in a fish farm off Jalan Kayu.

----------


## vhdl288

> The way to Goldfish Market (and Ladies' Market).
> 
> 
> Another nice tank there.


Is it the shop sell ADA goods in HK?
As listed in ADA website.... :Grin:

----------


## monstar

how are the plants able to grow on the rocks

----------

